# GFCI's tripping on motor loads



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

I installed two outdoor GFCI receptacles for a customer (1) for the pond pump and (2) for a smoker.

They have separate neutrals and neither of them are over capacity for the circuit. I tested voltage, and plugged in a cord light to see if it would hold. The GFCI holds the light load but when I plug in the pond pump it trips the gfci. Also when I plug in the smoker it trips the gfci.

Smoker is new and does not trip a breaker when plugged into regular receptacle. The same is true for the pond.

Is there something about the fact that both are motor loads that tripps the gfci protection?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What were your megger readings, at the cord cap, hot to ground and neutral to ground? So far, it's safe to say that both items have a ground fault greater than 6ma. Has nothing to do with the fact that they're motor loads.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

In addition to Marc's comment. 

I assume you wired it per Code i.e. UF wire, Wp boxes, in-use covers, WR GFCI's. 

Also, any leakage on the load side of the GFCI's is considered "resistors" in parallel to ground. Even a brand new store bought extension cord)s) will trip a GFCI if it/they are long enough.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

somethin ain't right. bad gfis or bad wiring.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

wildleg said:


> somethin ain't right. bad gfis or bad wiring.


Installed (4) total GFCI's and the only issue is with the ones that gave motors running off of them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Try another GFCI receptacle, could be defective . I've had junk trip at just plugging a two prong load into it. Try a different brand while your'e at it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've seen a brand-new high-end desk fan right out of the box trip GFCIs. The fan had more than 5mA leakage current, which is what I'm betting is wrong with your pond equipment.

Motors used to give GFCIs fits, but that problem has been fixed for decades and persists as an electricians urban legend. If the GFCIs aren't defective, there's something wrong with the cord-connected load.

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say you have some current leakage because only that will trip a GFCI.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pond pumps are notorious for this. I'd say the GFCI is doing its job. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

It is not uncommon for some motors to have some leakage to ground.
It is usually only small.
but with the use of gfci's becoming higher now it is a problem. 
the only thing you can do is replace the motor/s
with ones that dont leak.
Or get rid of the gfci, but that might not be allowable.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Update

Smoker had issues with the "hot rod". Which needed replaced

Pond pump was the issue.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> Update
> 
> Smoker had issues with the "hot rod". Which needed replaced
> 
> ...


So the real issue is... did you get paid?


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> So the real issue is... did you get paid?


When I asked for you know a little something for the effort he said Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you﻿ will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------

